# Finally took the recuve to the stand



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, Jr, and I made a quick run up to death springs and it was my first time to hunt with the wood bow, The whole time I kept telling myself don't hesitate, don't second guess, just shoot!!! over and over. Well the first lucky winner went down under the feeder and just to make sure it wasn't a flook I drew down on another and it was perfection, she layd down about 60 out.

it was now time to pick Trev up and he had taken a no brow cull so the wackmobile game carrier got tested with a threesome this morning and all was good. Sorry the pics suck but we were really pressed for time.

*Chunky*, Just wanted to say thanks! Seeing some of your post on here and TBH really gave me the bug to go the traditional route and now I am hooked.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice....WW


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Was nice to meet yall. Good deal on the recurve does.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Is that a Martin Mamba recurve. Looks exactly like mine, beaver balls and all. Congrats on the great shooting!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Fantastic, great job...and thanks for the kind words as well.

I shot a doe this morning as well. About 12 yards, perfect heart shot, and she went 20 yards and fell in sight. 

I don't have a pic because because by the time I got to camp with the camera and someone to take the pic, Marty had her gutted and up on the grambles ready to skin.

We took five does this weekend total. So a good weekend overall. My daughter Kelby did not get a chance at the big 10 pt...but that is hunting.

Keep up the good work with the curve, I know how good it feels when you make that good shot. Ya done good.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> Is that a Martin Mamba recurve. Looks exactly like mine, beaver balls and all. Congrats on the great shooting!


It's a Martin Rebel, Only in this sport can you walk up to a sales counter and say" Do you have beaver balls???" LOL

Thanks !!!:work:


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Glad to see you at the lease last weekend and to meet you son. We will be out the 22nd or 23rd and stay till the end of the season. Beau


----------

